# Big Island Wildlife area(Marion county)...



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I recently moved to Marion leaving all my hunting spots an hour and a half away..yea..not good for those evening after work hunts!!

I have been doing some scouting out at Big Island Wildlife area about 10 minutes from my house and man it looks good.

I'm curious about the bow hunting pressure. I never see anyone out there. Any info would be a great help. The place has to hold some good deer.

thanks 

Pr


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It holds some deer and I have hunted out there, but I have never seen any real good bucks. I know a good one comes out of there every once in a while. It can be tough to bow hunt because the waterfowlers and small game hunters hammer it. I used to rabbit hunt out there a LOT. Also, during gun law there will be an orange army swarming! lol

CG


----------

